
Ask HN: Have you been rejected by Stripe Atlas? - cryptography
Few days ago I received a rejection from Stripe Atlas, because they deemed the business &quot;too risky&quot;. What was your experience with Atlas? Have you reapplied after initial rejection? I want to apply in the future with a different business, but I am afraid that this rejection will negatively impact my future application(s).
======
edwinwee
Card networks and our financial partners have restrictions on the types of
businesses we can support:
[https://stripe.com/docs/atlas#cannot](https://stripe.com/docs/atlas#cannot)

Businesses are looked at individually, and you should totally start a new
application if it's a new/different business (that's not on that list). You
can always email us ahead of time (atlas@stripe.com) if you need any advice.

I'd also like to take a closer look at your first application. Could you email
me at edwin@stripe.com?

~~~
dasmoth
It’s kind-of surprising to see “computer technical support” on the list of
high-risk businesses.

